# Ear mite remedies?



## Willowynd (Mar 27, 2005)

I saw Earl (our new kitty from the vets) scratching his ears this morning and upon further investigation beleive he has ear mites. Last time I saw these was on an outside cat years ago and we treated with some stuff from the vets that if I remember right contained pyrethrins. Is there anything I might have around the house that I can use to treat them? I will call the vet tommorrow and tell him and hoping he will just send me the meds, but until then or if I have to treat myself, then wanted to know the options.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

A couple of drops of mineral oil will kill them just as well as anything the Vet will charge you for


----------



## MaggieJ (Feb 6, 2006)

Yes, mineral oil or any kind of vegetable oil (olive, canola, corn, sunflower) will do the trick. This is what most of us over on the rabbit forum use. I prefer not to use mineral oil, myself, because it is a petroleum product, but lots of folks do without any problems. You might want to treat all the pets if they have been in contact with Earl and give Earl a second treatment in a week or so, just to make sure you got them all.


----------



## Willowynd (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks! I will try that.


----------



## steff bugielski (Nov 10, 2003)

Actually they say in this case mineral oil is better than vegetable oil since there are no nutrients for the mites to live on.


----------



## white eagle (Feb 8, 2007)

Applying mineral oil to the petâs ear with an eye-dropper or a special ear irrigation pump is the best way to get rid of ear mites. Mineral oil is good for your pet because it does two important things. First of all, it helps to dissolve ear wax and the exudates that may be plugging your petâs ear. Second of all, it smothers and kills ear mites so they will not be a bother to your cat anymore. 

Once the mineral oil is applied, massage your petâs ears to help spread the mineral oil while loosening and getting rid of ear mites and ear wax. This is done by gently grasping the ear with your thumb inside and your fingers on the âfurryâ outside, giving you the leverage youâll need to apply a slight amount of pressure to the inside of the ear. Do not dig into the ear with your thumb nail or push down into the inner ear. Simply rub the thumb as far down as it naturally seems to go, making sure to spread the oil all over. If your cat/cats goes to trying to scratch you make sure to have on gloves. Sometimes your pet cat/cats do not mean to scratch you but when you put something down in a cat/cats ear it is their first reaction is to scratch it. 

After massaging the oil into your petâs ear, simply allow the pet to âshakeâ the oil out of its ears naturally. There shouldnât be any need for Q-tips or cotton swabs in order for the animal to clear the oil out. What you might want to consider is doing this project outdoors because if you donât, you may end up with a bit of mineral oil, exudates, and ear wax all over your carpet or furniture.

If you can still see ear wax or the deposits from ear mites in your petâs ears, you may want to try wiping it away with a cotton ball. Some people have suggested using Q-tips to briskly wipe away any remaining exudates, but I do not trust putting Q-tips down a cats ear because the cat may all the sudden move and you may do damage to your petâs ears than the ear mites may already have done.

GL


----------



## Willowynd (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks! No need to worry about being scratched...he is declawed front and back. BTW I found that odd...thought only the fronts were usually done.
I called my vet today- said he was already treated for them...but I feel the mineral oil won't hurt- just in case. The crusty stuff is still there, so not confident they are gone.


----------



## mawalla (Oct 28, 2002)

Seems like when my cat had ear mites as a kitten I used ivermectin. 1 drop in each ear once a week for three weeks. But you probably don't have any of that around because you have collies. Maybe a farm friend of yours might have some.


----------



## Willowynd (Mar 27, 2005)

Your right- with collies I do not use ivermectin. Not even sure I want it in the house in that form. I contacted my vet today. he said he treated the cat for earmites and it should be free of them. I am treating with baby oil (could not find mineral oil) just in case. Won't hurt and he smells so good


----------

